# one for the elder statesmen (and women)…



## alecstilleyedye (25 Mar 2010)

i've put my vintage bike on http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/ and in enjoying the other readers' bikes i've noticed that there is a certain aspiration to return many of these old machines to catalogue spec.

i've also heard that back in the 50s that sales tax was higher on complete bikes than on separate components, with the result that many people won't have had bikes that were exactly as specced in the catalogue.

was anyone here part of the club scene in the '50s who can perhaps illuminate me on this one?


----------



## Hilldodger (26 Mar 2010)

At that time there was more of a culture of building a bike up from parts and many more people who could supply components.

I've been told that my 1950's Dawes is wrong because it wouldn't have had Mafac brakes on, but the guy who bought it new and passed it on to me told me the story of how he bought the bike and before it left the shop he had the Mafac brake set fitted because they were considered the best at the time.

Also, manufacturers sometimes fitted what parts they could get hold of.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Mar 2010)

When I started cycling in the sixties amost no club cyclists ever bought a complete bike, all were built up. I have heard the one about the tax advantage, I don't know whether that bit is true or not but lightweight cycle shops just didn't sell complete bikes unless they were bottom range stuff aimed at casual riders.


----------

